# when to separate babies from mother?



## joshcreeden (Oct 13, 2016)

The babies are close to being 7 weeks old and are both female. they both eat dry food and feed off the mother. When should they be separated from the mother? Could they be separated now?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes babies can be weaned at 6 weeks of age. Put the two babies in a cage together for a week or so to help transition them away from mom. After that time then put them in their own cages by themselves for a week or so to make sure they're eating well on their own before rehoming them.


----------

